# Le Mans 24-Hour Race 2008 - Anyone going? Anyone want advice



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

In previous years members have asked about experiences and ideas for taking an MH to the Le Mans 24-Hour race, but I have not seen any posts related to this year.

I attend the race every year, and took my own MH last year to an event where the appalling weather made me VERY happy to be in a warm MH and not sleeping in a tent as I have done before. I will definitely be heading off again this year and am very willing to share ideas and experiences with other MHF members who are considering the trip. I would also be keen to know if any others are also planning to journey there, as it would be great to look out for any other members. There is an aire right by the race track that many MH owners will no doubt use, although I have already booked a ticket for the Beausejour camp site, which is actually inside the track itself. But there are several sites that are set up for the race, and most of them will take motorhomes.

So if anyone is going to be there and fancies meeting up, or if anyone would like advice on how best to make the journey and survive the race, just leave a post in return.


----------



## 108951 (Jan 1, 2008)

We shall be there, on Bleu Nord, arriving tuesday, middayish, through to sunday, then onto Saumur, Ile D'Offard for 2-3 nights, then across towards Brittany, making our way back to Ouistreham.
This'll be our 4th trip there, go every other year :wink: If you want to call by for a beer we'll be happy to meet, just look for the Hymer with a Club Arnage { http://www.clubarnage.com/yabbse/index.php } flag flying


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Cool! I figured there are probably a whole bunch of us that get there, but no-one ever knows this as there is little opportunity to coordinate. So if we can create a sort of mini-MHF directory of attendees, then we will all have a better chances of meeting up with at least a few people.

As I said, we will be at Beausejour, which is down near the Porsche Curves. Our camp will be "TEAM GULP" and will have team flags flying (that look remarkably similar to another well known racing team with a similar name!) plus UK and German flags to show that our group comes together each year from both locations. 

But my Euramobil will be the only MH. I form the advance party - I will arrive on Wednesday afternoon stocked up with all the tents and most of the food we will consume. I then spend much of Thursday setting up shop and the rest of the gang will arrive on Thursday afternoon in a collection of sports cars. So I miss out on the pleasure of the ride, but I am the only one who doesn't have to sleep on the ground!

If this year is like last year, there will be many more French jobsworths ordering people where they can and cannot camp, and timing means wqe will probably be pretty much in the middle of the camping area. If anyone stumbles across Team Gulp, there are always cold beers available to welcome MHF travellers!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Pandalf, Skorpio

After going to last year's LM mudfest :roll: in 2008 my cunning plan is to set up camp in my living room for 24 hours with a fridge full of beer and watch the whole thing on a big screen!

Supporting Peugeot in LMP1, and Aston Martin in GT1 .. :wink: 

Cheers,

SD


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Pandalf and Skorpio,

I will be there again this year hoping for a return to more normal LM weather.

I'm camping at Maison Blanche, and have been lucky to join a group that have been going for many years.

I will be in my Hymer and Peter (hymietoo) is also taking his van. The rest of the lads are in tents.

We are crossing on Saturday evening, a nice steady drive down on Sunday, arrive and set up Monday AM (it doesn't pay to rush these things)

We've got two support vehicles for the inevitable runs into Carrefour.

Be great if we can try and coordinate a meet, we should have a bit of time on our hands  


Andrew


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

not been before but booked on the overnight crossing from portsmouth to canes arriving thursday mid day if all goes well booked in naux south


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

And for those who want to know the dates of the 24Hour LeMans race, the main event is on Sat/Sun 14/15 June, the weekend after the Brass Band Fest at Amboise, just a few miles away!! :wink: :lol:

http://www.lemans.org/24heuresdumans/pages/horaires_gb.html


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

we are heading out again this year and hoping the weather will be better then last year.
We'll be traveling with friends and are staying on camping expo with non motorhomers. Due to this change of plan, we have 2 spare tickets for campingcar expo ( the aire next to the campsite). If anybody is interested, PM me.
They are £48.00 each including postage, which is the face value.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Maddie - I cannot use those tickets this year, as my tickets for Beausejour are already committed. But I am very interested how you buy tickets for the aire. I have noticed the aire down by the Porsche curves in the past and it would be ideal if I decide to attend the event alone one year. Which organization owns the aire and how do you go about reserving a space?

Best regards,
Andy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Just to give this a little BUMP is anyone else going?

Anyone taking 2 way radios? 

Anyone want to meet up?


Andrew


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

androidGB said:


> I'm camping at Maison Blanche, and have been lucky to join a group that have been going for many years.


Snap! We are on Maison Blanche. This is my first Le Mans proper, I went to the Classic 2 years ago for the GT40 Anniversary and had a blast. The group I am going with are seasoned Le Manners (if that is a word) - look out for Flying Pig Racing


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Pandalf,

If you go to the organizers office at the expo rotonda, you'll be able to apply for next years tickets. They will put all the names in a pool and the draw is around the February time.

Have fun.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

1946 said:


> we have 2 spare tickets for campingcar expo ( the aire next to the campsite).


Hi Maddie - Have you put them on Club Arnage? You will be someone's friend for life and you know the buyer will appreciate them.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi SNT,

I first wanted to give the motorhomefacters a chance. Olley just PMed me to inquire about them for his son in law but if he does not want to buy them, I'll put them up on Club Arnage.

Thanks anyhow.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

Well most people I know are off at the weekend - did we decide anything? I won't be there until the Wednesday and as I said I will be on Maison Blanc.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Well it looks as though there are a few of us going but getting together may be a bit more difficult.

Myself, Hymietoo and our gang are on Maison Blanche , look out for an Hymer 820 and a 640 and a sprinkling of tents.

Don't know if its of interest but the Beermountain guys are having a get together at Jannine's Bar (Aux Portes du Circuit) at 16.00 - 18.00 On Thursday 12th, they're a friendly lot and I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem if we went along at the same time.

Andrew


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

Will look out for you - will probably give the Beermountain get together a miss as we have something else lined up then (motorsport buddies).

Our Pilote G40 could well be the only UK registered on there so I am guessing we will be relatively easy to spot. Otherwise, we will be flying some (but possibly not all) of the following:

Petrolheads
Club Arnage
Flying Pig Racing
AT&T Williams
A Shark Windsock
Various spinners
and new for 2008 a Pirate Ship and a Dragon.

We might ring the changes during the week.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Have fun everyone. Best wishes to "the lads" we met up with last year Peter, Andrew etc... I can hear the party starting from here!


----------

